# cabinet hinge help



## romoranger (Sep 22, 2008)

I ended up using the lid stay. thanks a lot guys! that definitely got me out of that jamb, I will have to remember that one for the next time I encounter a similar situation. Way better than the chain, I was afraid with the chain the door would act like a running dog tied to a post.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool! 
who doesn't like a happy ending?arty:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Here is a link to the "Lid Stay", thingy ma bob, door swing restrictor, watchya call it, gadget I used last week
> 
> https://hachol02.hafeleonline.com/O...89B9FA9C9669E0503D398F5A1FE9F7E7114F515798FA1
> 
> ...



Not so. part number 74.1103 is for 107 degree restricted to 86. But seems like this too is not enough for this job.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for that. That will come in handy.

Do you ever wonder why there is not more of these clips? How many times would it be nice to keep a door from hitting something in it's path?

Oh well at least you showed me there is a clip that I did not know about. That increased the total by 100% for me:clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I really like Blum.
I really hate wading through
their catalog.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I know what you mean. But in all that info is a lot of options to most things that come up.
It's hard enough to develop a good system that is easy for someone in the shop to comprehend that includes a small fraction of all the hinging options.
I think I stock 7 different hinges and all the plates. That is enough to commit to memory. We have alot of info on "cheat sheets" for easy reference. But there is so many ways to achieve the same result. 
It all comes down to developing a system that works for you and trying to force each job into some form of your system so that we are not inventing something very often.


----------

